# iPod non reconnu par Windows/iTunes



## Genki09 (28 Mars 2010)

*Configuration Système: * 
_Système d'exploitation de l'ordinateur: Windows XP media center 2005_
_Type d'appareil: iPod Touch 2eme Generation_ 
_Version de l'OS: 2.2.1. (Après restauration + jailbreak = 3.1.2)_ 

*Problème:*

Bonjour,

Voila maintenant plus de 2 mois que je galère à chercher sur tous les forums, sur le support d'Apple etc, la résolution de mon problème d'iPod Touch 16Go.
Je vous explique mon problème donc:

J'ai eu mon iPod Touch 16Go en Mars 2009, tout marchais très bien, j'étais content etc, jusqu'au jour où j'ai du faire une mise à jour du pilote de ma carte graphique, et malheureusement, mon ordi ne s'en ai pas remis complétement (du moins windows)...
J'ai du donc formater l'ordinateur (noté cependant que j'ai encore TOUTES les données sur un DD externe, des fois que ça puisse aider pour le problème.)

Donc, après avoir récupérer une version d'XP et installé sur l'ordinateur, j'insère mon iPod, il recharge tranquille.
Puis j'installe iTunes....... et depuis plus rien, mon ordinateur ne reconnais plus l'iPod, et iTunes non plus, je ne peux ni le recharger ni le synchroniser (du moins si iTunes et installé, sinon je peux le recharger...)

J'ai testé tout ce que j'ai pu trouver sur les forums, mettre à jour iTunes, réinstaller, redémarrer, vérifier le parefeu, vérifier aussi si le service Apple Mobile Device était activer etc...

Rien n'a marché, hier je l'ai restaurer à l'origine depuis un MacBook (de ma copine), et il me demandais sans problème si je voulais le synchroniser, aucun problème d'ailleur, j'ai pu récupérer depuis le Mac mes photos ainsi que mes applications téléchargés.

Mais sur mon ordi, rien du tout, quand je vais dans la liste des périphériques j'ai ça qui apparaît: 







Et si je clic droit dessus et que je fais mettre à jour le pilote:






Il m'est donc impossible de le mettre à jour ou de l'installer je pense.
A noter aussi que quand j'insère l'USB de l'ipod, il me met le bruit de l'USB qui n'a pas été accepté, alors que si je le retire, il me met le bruit de l'USB retiré (normal quoi).

Je sais plus quoi faire, j'espère que vous aurez une solution, je suis assez présent sur l'ordinateur, donc les réponses risquent d'aller assez vite
merci de m'aider   


EDIT: Au dernière nouvelle, j'ai mis à jours des pilotes, et mon iPod et 'reconnu' par Windows, car il le recharge maintenant, mais rien de plus, j'ai toujours les mêmes messages (voir images), et impsosible de démarrer le Apple Mobile Device USB Driver.


----------



## Genki09 (29 Mars 2010)

Hier j'ai réussi a mettre sur l'iPod l'image de l'USB qui va vers l'icone iTunes oO
Je sais pas à quoi ça correspond mais peu importe.
Après ça j'ai eu un message d'un nouveau matériel détecté et m'a installé un nouveau pilote USB, puis un autre qui n'a pas marché hélas et je pense que c'est vient de ça

Le pilote s'appelle USB 2.0 Driver

Je ne le trouve nul part, mais sur le CD de ma carte mère...


----------

